

Stop building stuff, when you get an idea, just patent and wait to sue. - hoodoof

Is there really any point in building your great new idea?  Maybe its cheaper just to patent it and wait till someone else does a great job of implementing it and commercialising it, then sue them.  Costs you less and requires far less effort and risk.  It's the "new entrepreneurialism".
======
noonespecial
Looks like that patent will run you $12-15k.

[http://ipwatchdog.com/2011/01/28/the-cost-of-obtaining-
paten...](http://ipwatchdog.com/2011/01/28/the-cost-of-obtaining-
patent/id=14668/)

Doesn't seem very cost effective. Patents aggregate in the hands of trolls
(bought for pennies) after naive, well meaning entrepreneurs get them thinking
mistakenly that they might do them some good and their businesses fail.

The "new entrepreneurialism" is finding carrion amidst the detritus of failed
"old entrepreneurialism" and creating a zombie horde to send at those still
living.

